# Kids



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I took some pictures yesterday trying to catch the confirmation of these kids. What do you think?

I keep going back and forth about this buckling and I think I'm just going to keep him and show/breed him in the spring and then perhaps put him up for sale next summer/fall. He just seems too nice to let go! Not to mention he's blue-eyed & polled! Those just seal the deal...








I've decided to name him Sirius Black after the Harry Potter books since I love to read them. 

Here's Blaze, he was turning away from me so his head looks funny. He's so nice too. He's pure fun!!!









Sweet little Dreamer. She's a half sister to the above boys...

















Didn't get any new ones of Evy. She's a bouncy thing. I need to get hubby to help set them up a little. Its hard to snap a good shot between bounces. Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so adorable! I am itching for new babies! 
I might by a bred doe, I am really excited about her. Atleast I have Li'l Robin, she is almost like a little baby..... TEENY!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Contredanse is starting to bag in just a little. She's due in just over 6 weeks. So far the others who might be due about the same time aren't bagging. So babies and babies and babies soon!!!! When is your first doe due?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Feb 24. Too long to wait!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Your babies are looking great!! I just love little Dreamer  She sure is showing good width at such a young age :wink:

I like Sirius Black better in confirmation than Blaze, he's got sharper withers, a stronger topline, and appears to be taller than his brother. Blaze does appear to be longer in body, with a longer rump, but not as strong of a topline as his brother.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Sarah!

Yes Feb 24 seems like forever, but it'll be here before you know it. My next one is Jan 28 or Feb 2. That's Contredanse. She'd gone in heat just a couple days after being bred so we bred her both times to Zeus so I don't know if she settled for the 28th or 2nd. LOL Can't wait!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Your kids are adorable!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Finally got a couple of Evy, she wasn't interested in the camera at all. LOL



















Side shot of Dreamer...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Dramer and Evy are just gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! I think so too! I might just be a tiny itty bitty bit bias though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all certainly an asset to the breed Ashley!! Sirius is a very good looking lil'boy, I can see why you decided to keep him....Wish I could find some nice looking nigi's up here! Mine are ok, not show quality but I love them just the same. Would love to find a little doe like Dreamer, she sure is pretty.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Dreamer is a winner! She is just beautiful! And from the looks of it she has great conformation!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! I'm looking forward to the new babies coming soon! Hope we can get the new addition built onto the barn before they're due to kid. I'm pretty sure we can. That and the fence we've needed to have run for a while now done.  Wish us luck!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> They are all certainly an asset to the breed Ashley!! Sirius is a very good looking lil'boy, I can see why you decided to keep him....Wish I could find some nice looking nigi's up here! Mine are ok, not show quality but I love them just the same. Would love to find a little doe like Dreamer, she sure is pretty.


Oh, they're around NE/PA/NJ is an extremely competitive area, with probably NE being the most competitive in the country. I see them a lot

Dreamer is sooo adorable! Her name fits her perfectly. How is Blessings udder?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

More area of attachment than Rose's and a little higher in the rear. Not perfect but better.


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

They are so cute and adorable. Nothing like my nubians.........so big. Congratulations.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Those babies are soooo adorable!! Dreamer is so wide!


----------

